# Feeling weird after smoking weed



## Veronica09

I been feeling weird ever since I smoked weed 3 months ago, it all happen when I was smoking alone in the car. I think I smoked a little to much to the point were I was falling asleep but then suddently I started panicking everything seemed unreal I was freaking out I felt my heart and it was beating really hard after about 10 minutes I stopped panicking I just felt like I was dreaming and everything was fake, I decided to take a shower but I still felt like I was dreaming so I just went to sleep. The next day in the morning when I woke up I felt okay but after 2 hours I felt unreal again and started to panic. As days when on I started to feel much better. I didn't smoked for a whole month. After that month I smoked again 2 days im a row with some friends I regret doing it. The both times that i did it everything just seemed unreal again. I panic again. A week later I smoked again ( 2 weeks ago) I panic again and everything seemed unreal again. I haven't smoked since then I have had 2 panic attacks this week and it keeps getting worse. I feel like I'm dreaming I'm not the same person I used to be I get mad easily and don't talk that much. I'm always mad and sad. I don't want to feel like this anymore. Today I completely lost it I got In a fight with my best friend now she's not talking to me. I've lost friends due to this. I used to really like this guy but now I feel completely nothing for him. I am not interested in any of my usual activities, and don't find anything funny or interesting. No matter how hard I try, I don't feel like I can interact with the world around me. I feel a sense of detachment from my surroundings, finding it hard to talk and connect with others. Also I feel no love for the people closest to me and I even question if I did a 
certain task or had a particular conversation. The most upsetting thing is Ive lost a sense of who I am and can't seem to perceive myself as being normal.


----------



## fastone2368

hey.. It's called depersonalization disorder. It's usually brought on by anxiety but more and more people are getting it from smoking marijuana. I've had it now for 5 years but it does get better. My senses aren't all there yet but i do have peace of mind and my emotions aren't everywhere anymore. I use to feel so out of it, and extreme lack of energy. My emotions weren't really intact and everything seemed unreal and dreamlike. My biggest problem back then what when I have extreme dreamlike moments.... which i felt like i was going insane. all the symptoms were... depressed, feeling strange, feeling foggy, dreamy, dementia, body parts looked weird. basically everything feeling is altered. let me know if you have any questions.

Craig


----------



## Veronica09

Did you stop smoking?


----------



## fastone2368

of course


----------



## wonderlandme

This is exactly how my depersonalization was triggered by smoking marijuna, it took only one time and that was all, I stopped smoking and this was back in 2009. please stop smoking the weed it will only make this worse. I am going through the symptoms again but this time around they were triggered by medications that were injected via iv at the hospital when i went in for a panic attack. it does get better but things do trigger it. i was doing really good for about 3 years and now just started with my dp again. Distraction and keeping your mind off of it usually helps, the dp manual helped me tremendously my first time around, check for it online dpmanual, good luck and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## wonderlandme

i feel completely out of my body with dp, everyone is different though but the out of body feeling, feeling unreal as if i died that night and was imagining everything afterwards are all a part of my dp.


----------

